# Haunted Mansion Music



## kendallizm

Does anyone have a good recording of Disney's Haunted Mansion Music?


----------



## quakrspecl

Good place to start, kendallizm:

DoomBuggies > Explore the history and marvel at the mystery of Disney's Haunted Mansion attractions!

q


----------



## Halloweiner

Do you mean the ride music or the Eddie Murphy movie music? Doombuggies is the best source for Haunted Mansion Media for sure.


----------



## kendallizm

I mean the ride music


----------



## nightbeasties

I think you can find a loop of that at doombuggies. If it's in SWF format you can probably get it from your cache and use a program to convert it to mp3.

Or if that is too much trouble... you can PM me.


----------



## kendallizm

I cant find anything on that site.


----------



## nightbeasties

You're right, Doombuggies does not have that actual track anywhere. Ah well to make it easier, I did a quick search. Found it streaming on the imeem site. Converted it to mp3. It's nice, just the organ music.


----------



## Otaku

There are many sounds and music tracks in the HM. Which one(s) are you looking for?


----------



## spookineer

The entire sound track is available on CD. It contains the ride and many other tracks. There is also a CD of the Haunted Mansion Holiday soundtrack.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I bought the Haunted Mansion CD recently on eBay for around $30. It does have the complete walkthrough. The rest is interesting, but not very useful as haunt music. It is mostly rare outtakes and things they didn't use. Even the ghost host in Japanese. 

I'm going to need to edit it to get the stuff I need. Don't want to hear..._wait until your doombuggy comes to a complete stop_, etc. lol


----------



## GDfreak

I have a 3 disc set that has all the music and sound effects on it! i can't rember where I got it from though. Let me go look and see.


----------



## Halloweiner

As luck would have it I have the Ride CD in my files, but I can't extract them from the rar file because it is password protected, and I never recorded what that password was. Does anyone know any way around that problem? I have the POTC Ride Thru from that same sharer, and I can't extract it either for the same reason.


----------



## GDfreak

Ahh, here you go.Haunted Mansion 3 CD Audio Set
I originaly ordered the Phantom Manor cd but they sent me the haunted Mansion by mistake. but they sent me the Phantom Manor for free.


----------



## Trader Sam

I'm a bit of a Haunted Mansion freak. If you REALLY want tons of free Haunted Mansion audio (including unreleased rehearsal tracks & alternate takes), do this:

1. Download Bit Torrent.

2. Register and log in to MouseBits.com.

3. Go to the Torrents section and do a search for "Haunted Mansion." You'll find the *Haunted Mansion Unauthorized 36th Anniversary Edition*, a fan-created 4-disc set (with CD artwork) that covers ALL of the mansions (including Phantom Manor)! Hazaa! Dig a little deeper, and you'll find the *Haunted Mansion Movie Score*, the soundtrack CD that Disney SHOULD have made! There's also a 2-Disc *Haunted Mansion Unauthorized 34th Anniversary Edition* set (with CD artwork) out there somewhere, along with *Haunted Mansion Holiday* audio.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OMG this is so great. Thanks for posting this I wanted to get this music as well. This site rocks! I am getting so much information tonight*


----------



## repo_man

Oh, nvm Trader Sam posted it.

How do I delete this?


----------



## Mbrennan

*What am I doing wrong? (loaded question)*

I downloaded bit torrent, went to the site and selected the file, but when I tried to download it, it didn't appear to be downloading. Tried another app (Vuze) and it started downloading, then the download time indicator went to infinity (literally).

Any suggestions? My first time with torrent files. Just looking to get some HM audio files.


----------



## repo_man

You might have to wait a while before a torrent will start downloading. Look at the torrent info and see how many seeders it has. The more seeders the faster the download time.


----------



## Mbrennan

Repo Man,
Thanks for the quick reply. Right now Bit Torrent shows 0 KB up - 0 KB down, and next announce in 35 minutes?

Vuze shows its downloading, however it doesn't show any peers (seeds) and the time is infinity.

Is this one of those things when you just set it up and walk away, have a beer, build a house, wait for grandchildren to be born, etc... Again, I've never used this type of software before (no smoke signals?)

Thanks again.


----------



## zacharybinx

*HM Music*



kendallizm said:


> Does anyone have a good recording of Disney's Haunted Mansion Music?


I have it in iTunes. Have you gotten a copy yet? If not, PM me with email I will send files. 

Z.


----------



## Mandathewitch

Trader Sam said:


> I'm a bit of a Haunted Mansion freak. If you REALLY want tons of free Haunted Mansion audio (including unreleased rehearsal tracks & alternate takes), do this:
> 
> 1. Download Bit Torrent.
> 
> 2. Register and log in to MouseBits.com.
> 
> 3. Go to the Torrents section and do a search for "Haunted Mansion." You'll find the *Haunted Mansion Unauthorized 36th Anniversary Edition*, a fan-created 4-disc set (with CD artwork) that covers ALL of the mansions (including Phantom Manor)! Hazaa! Dig a little deeper, and you'll find the *Haunted Mansion Movie Score*, the soundtrack CD that Disney SHOULD have made! There's also a 2-Disc *Haunted Mansion Unauthorized 34th Anniversary Edition* set (with CD artwork) out there somewhere, along with *Haunted Mansion Holiday* audio.


I have most of these except the movie score ... I'm gonna loginto mousebits tonight and see if I can find it! Must have Haunted Mansion Stuff!

Highly Recommend Mousebits to any Disney Afficionado. I have found some of my favorite stuff there...

If you are looking for Disney Music, do a search I believe for 'Disneyland Forever' It's a major collection of Disney Recordings, including Pirates, HM, Adventureland, Space Mountain, and all the stuff in between. I actually purchased the Indiana Jones DLF Disk because we did an Indy/Pirate theme 3 years ago, and at the time that collection wasn't available! The only bummer is that it's in FLAC, which is retarded, but can be converted to Mp3 (which is what I did)

Helpful hint for Bittorrent downloading: Don't forget when you download, to Block your IP using a program called PeerGuardian2. It's completely Free, and I open it before I download anything via Bittorrent. Phoenix Labs ? PeerGuardian 2


----------



## Halloweiner

Actually FLAC is not retarded at all. It gives you a listening experience as if you're listening to the orignal CD itself. That's because it is totally loseless sound. Whereas even 320kbps MP3 has a lot of sound quality loss.


----------



## Mandathewitch

I would of just preferred it already be ready for my ipod. I can play FLAC on my comp, but my Apple Products don't care for the format.


----------



## savagehaunter

Doombuggies is the best. I do have an old tape recorded version but it is not very good.


----------

